# What is this body effect?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are they wearing some type of body stocking that has been stiffened and formed with latex? Look at motion near the neck....what the heck IS it?? Love this, especially that there is a chick in the usually all-male event.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Debbie, it is clearly shown that those are demons and the only way to get an effect like that would be if you were a demon yourself. Geeze. 

Seriously though, can you be a little more specific? I'm not quite understanding the question. :blush:


----------



## Wellinton (Mar 21, 2012)

I've watched this before and had the same questions. It's an amazing costume covering the body. I've just sent it to my Uncle in Germany, to see if that question was asked in the YouTube comments.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like material over polyfoam.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AR- I'm trying to figure out how they molded the suit and muscles, yet it remains flexible...it might be polyfoam, but it looks very thin where the muscles are, almost like you could poke them and they'd bend in , like a rubberized mask.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay...so I'm using Google translate to translate all the comments...I'm not getting any info. I keep seeing comments about latex, but no specifics. I did find out about the name of the group and the guy who carves the masks, which is here: http://newshopper.sulekha.com/mario-guggenberger_photo_1097297.htm


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those costumes are beautiful. Great job from the creator!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can go here, to http://www.ganzstoateufln.at/home.html or http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.ganzstoateufln.at/home.html for it, the website, to be translated into English.
They have a contact/Kontakt page where you could ask your question, though it may go faster for you if you write your question in English then have the Google Translate translate it into German, then send the question in both German and English and see if they will tell you. The fur is sheepskin, the masks are wood with goat or ram horns mounted to them. I would guess that the suits are Lycra or Spandex with appliances attached to them. They have an interesting section that discusses the characters depicted. They offer masks, DVDs, and other goods for sale too.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How did we Americans end up with the tradition of the German Christmas tree, but not Krampus!!?? I feel cheated. I want Krampus!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Most people in the US only follow a small portion of the Christmas tree tradition. Traditionally it would be kept up through the 5th of January (hence the 12 days of Christmas), and not fully decorated until Christmas Eve.
The culture in the US is much more mixed so we end up like a big melting pot of races, beliefs, and traditions. Apparently the group doing this is more or less a club or troupe that does their performances annually. Looking through their gallery of photographs and such shows quite a variety of characters, I would guess they do other performances/plays too.
I don't know about you, but I get cramps all the time.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Hey, debbie5 I found the forum where they were selling those costumes you referenced.
http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=34028&l=2
and here is their site linked from the youtube video:
http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=34028&l=2


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Both of those links are to the same site, and that site, on it's own, is in German.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those costumes are fantastic.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was amazed to find out that those masks are made of wood, and that they are using real horns on them. The faces looked believable and fairly mobile in the video.
I'm curious to see how they keep them on their heads. I'd love to go and take their course in doing the carving, but my wallet isn't fat enough, nor is my German good enough. I wish they told more about what is on the DVDs they sell, if it was the construction of the costumes and masks, and some of the history behind the performance, I'd buy them in a flash.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I went through and translated a lot of his stuff...he does sell the pants & tops separately and they are imbued with latex. If you want to buy them, you PM him privately, which I would do (just to see how much $$ they are) but my email is still screwed up, so I can't generate a PM. I'm guessing it's something like Allen H's stretchy mesh "head bags" where he puts the material over a form & gobs on thick layers of latex to create a shape. It looks like there is definitely foam underlay in the shoulder areas to give it some structure, and there are areas of "tendons" applied over the top in the arms.
Can you tell I'm kinda impressed with this?? LOL. I LOVE finding things like this...where people's pure artistic talent TRUMPS money and technology. Those masks are SO precisely cut...they come right next to the wearer's eyes..meaning the maker customizes them somewhat. Amazing engineering and carving talent. This makes my brain sizzle with artistic excitement.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Pic of the pants...http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/ind...6706174a50c5e96210e2d2992ed21f9d9298&2915f009

http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/ind...60&h=8caaa9ff618eaa20cf4b57f92afd75ecfdd6fa89

showing that pants are attached to boots in one whole unit
http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/ind...68&h=eed43c917db3e181dc7854f4ba1b481b15132208

closer up view of shirt
http://www.krampustreff.at/wbb3/ind...71&h=160b886eebfd2d8b94a2c3cefde77e0a3f731a0b

ALLEN! PLEASE MAKE THEeeeessssee!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

They are pretty simple with some molded parts attached to a body suit and then blended with latex over the fabric. a zentai suit is the starting point.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I swear...^^that ^^^ man knows everything.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Straight form China...cheap zentai suits. I never knew they were called that...I thought they were unitards, which also happens to be the name of the local school board...
http://www.trustedeal.com/Wholesale-Zentai-&-Catsuits_c22.html

Did I mention this place will make a custom costume at no extra charge? I may just have them make my Fat & Over 40 Tinkerbell costume...they have prom dresses for $147!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have 20 of those suits in a box at my shop waiting to be turned into costumes. I will be selling a few at MHC. I made a witch doctor costume with one in march have you guys seen the pics?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I will actually be talking about zentai suits in my costuming miracles class at NHC- so i will be covering this technique, if you can make it there.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Straight form China...cheap zentai suits. I never knew they were called that...I thought they were unitards, which also happens to be the name of the local school board...
> http://www.trustedeal.com/Wholesale-Zentai-&-Catsuits_c22.html
> 
> Did I mention this place will make a custom costume at no extra charge? I may just have them make my Fat & Over 40 Tinkerbell costume...they have prom dresses for $147!!


Who would wear that costume? Surely not you Debbie


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's adorable how those demons keep trying to catch snowflakes on their tongues.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Johnmonster said:


> Who would wear that costume? Surely not you Debbie


I have no secrets..LOL.

Imagine a big, blonde bouffant wig, cats' eye glasses and fat Tinkerbell holding a cig on a long holder, and saying in a cig-raspy voice with a Long Island accent: "That Tiger Lily wuz a hoooo-ahhhhhh, I tell ya!"

I'd be there in a heartbeat, Allen H.. if I could afford the airfare.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Allen H said:


> I have 20 of those suits in a box at my shop waiting to be turned into costumes. I will be selling a few at MHC. I made a witch doctor costume with one in march have you guys seen the pics?


No...could you post them, pls??


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope it's cold where they have to wear those costumes. I'll bet they're frying in them, between the basic suit, the latex appliances, the sheepskins, and then the full head mask, I would guess that it's around a hundred and twenty degrees in those getups. Add to that all the running and dancing around they're doing...


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

I,ve seen something similar in the tv show Face Off, but can't remember the stuf they use...the color is air brushing probably..think think think...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Allen's got the answer...latex over a suit with foam added..then painted. I still want one. But then again, I want a lot of 'Ween things...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Allen's got the answer...latex over a suit with foam added..then painted. I still want one. But then again, I want a lot of 'Ween things...


I think that description is what I gave in my first response.
The suits are neat, but I think it's the mask and the costume as a whole that make these so effective.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You were asking about the neck line, it looks to me after seeing the video several times, that the mask has a long neck line that fits into the chest piece. I think that's why you see the wrinkling at the neck when they turn their heads. Now I could be way off base on this one, but you don't see any movement at the neck line when they turn their heads. 

So maybe if there is a zip line in the back of the suit, it may come up high enough to cover a portion of the neck from the mask itself. Again, I am guessing about this, but this is what I'm feeling that it is.


----------

